# Any DH or all mountain type riding near Trier Germany?



## Stickyface (Jun 11, 2018)

Moving soon and the local rides look very limited. I don't really know how to find trails out there either. Has anyone been around west Germany and ridden? Any good resources?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Justachillin2 (Apr 18, 2014)

There is some good riding in the area. Check out Trailpark Mehring. It’s about 15 min from Trier. They also opened a small trail park at a small ski place called Erbskopf. It has a T-bar lift up. Flowtrail Stromberg is about an hour away. I’m down in the Kaiserslautern area and ride up at Mehring often. If they ever get their act together, Bike Park Idarkopf is suppose to be the largest in Germany. It will be about 30ish min from Trier.


----------

